# Grey-green happiness



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

Seeing Mullhaupt's new grey-green 330ci has inspired me to take some pics of my car: 2003 325i Grey-green, 5-sp manual, Sport, Sand leather, titanium interior trim, HK.


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

*Grey-green 325i*

Another:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Great pictures, probably the best I've ever seen of Gray Green.

I've been stalking BMW dealer lots recently, trying to make up my mind on which color to get (Orient Blue has taken the lead from Steel Gray), and Don Rosen BMW had a Gray Green sedan that I was able to get a good look in the daylight. Very nice. :thumbup:

My dad has a 2000 540iA is Glacier Green, and I was never crazy about it, although it's grown on me. From pictures, I thought Gray Green was a carbon copy of Glacier Green, but it's not. I really like Gray Green quite a bit.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Here's Glacier Green on a 540i.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Great pictures, probably the best I've ever seen of Gray Green.
> 
> *


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Wow!*

doctord,
Absolutely stunning pictures! The contrast with the desert, mountains, sky and your car is very beautiful. :thumbup:

Since you are in the Tuscon area... Do you get a lot of dust accumulation on your car? If so, how do you deal with it? My sister lives in Scottsdale and I noticed that it can be very dusty at times.


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Wow!*



GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *doctord,
> Absolutely stunning pictures! The contrast with the desert, mountains, sky and your car is very beautiful. :thumbup:
> 
> Since you are in the Tuscon area... Do you get a lot of dust accumulation on your car? If so, how do you deal with it? My sister lives in Scottsdale and I noticed that it can be very dusty at times. *


You know Gimpy, pictures of yours are making us consider red for our next one.:thumbup:

We do get a lot of dust (but of course very little rain and no snow). That's probably the main reason we chose a light color and sand interior. I keep the car waxed, and then the dust can be lightly brushed off with a dry or slightly damp towel. Probably like everyone else our wheels get dirtier than anything else. Fortunately the 325-SP wheels are easy to wipe down too. Usually do not have to wash the entire car (darn it).


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

doctorD said:


> *Seeing Mullhaupt's new grey-green 330ci has inspired me to take some pics of my car: 2003 325i Grey-green, 5-sp manual, Sport, Sand leather, titanium interior trim, HK. *


Nice pics Doc really looks nice, see you dont need a front plate there ha


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Here's a nice grey green wagon :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Here's a nice grey green wagon :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: *




























He's baaaaaaaaaack :yikes: Man would they be something to be thankful for  Clem could we do a fund drive for them to give to me as a Christmas gift :angel:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Here's a nice grey green wagon :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: *


Yeah, nice aside from those wheels ... :eeps:

Uh ... oh yeah. 

What about this new Grey Green?? :bigpimp:

Patrick


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

Everyone,
Your wagons are GORGEOUS! I saw one the other day in the dealer's showroom. I think the grey-green color is at it's best on the touring.

Patrick 320d,
You don't like Clem's wheels? Really? that's the first thing I noticed--and I love 'em.

Is it true that they will be getting rid of the 3 series touring? and if so, when?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

doctorD said:


> *Patrick 320d,
> You don't like Clem's wheels? Really? that's the first thing I noticed--and I love 'em. *


I was teasing  both Phil and Clem; they have been corrupted by ACS ... 

Patrick


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Phil: I never left. Just lurked around a bit. :eeps: :eeps:

Patrick: You BASTARD :flipoff: :flipoff: 

Doc: the image I posted is actually a photoshop of Phil's (PM) wagon when I was trying to bring him to the dark side. I did at one point in time have those wheels.

Sorry for the thread hijack, but here's my car as it sits now:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Patrick: You BASTARD :flipoff: :flipoff:  *


 Welcome back, darkside lurker ... 

Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I like GREY GREEN!

Patrick


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *Phil: I never left. Just lurked around a bit. :eeps: :eeps:
> *


You've been quite so was just checking 



Clem said:


> *Doc: the image I posted is actually a photoshop of Phil's (PM) wagon when I was trying to bring him to the dark side. I did at one point in time have those wheels.
> *


I hope to have them one day too   All I need to do is convince someone *ahem* that we *need* them:banghead:


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

Nice to no there are more grey/green bimmers out there, here is a few more pics I just made, how long has this color been out anyone no


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

2


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

3


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

QUESTION: what is Grey Green in German? :dunno: 

Or, I mean the German name for this BMW paint color?

Patrick


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *QUESTION: what is Grey Green in German? :dunno:
> 
> Or, I mean the German name for this BMW paint color?
> 
> Patrick *


graugruen metallic


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

mullhaupt said:


> *graugruen metallic *


Thank you! I can now update my membership with the Finnish BMW Club! 

Patrick


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Clem said:


> *
> Sorry for the thread hijack, but here's my car as it sits now:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Clem, ever thought of smoke coloured indicator lenses?


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

1


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

4


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

3


----------



## German (Apr 4, 2004)

*Grey/green*

here is my Grey/green 325i


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

:yikes: Beautiful wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## BMWn00b (Sep 26, 2003)

*Mine*

Here's my 04' 325xi


----------

